# Indy Car Decals



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone

I posted info on my new Indy Car bodies in the Swap and Sell section. I am also taking reservations for the
Indy Kit car details are in the same post

Pattos has some nice Indy decals that I purchased, but it took two orders for me
to get the proper sizes Here are the links to his decals and my size recommendations.


1. Kurtis Indy Roadster - DA Lubricant Special
http://www.pattosplace.com/decals/kurtisindy-dalub24.JPG
I recommend 1 sheet of HO and one sheet of 1/43rd 90%
The HO sheet is for the contingency decals



2. Indycar - Front Engined Roadsters 1 (6 differnt cars)
http://www.pattosplace.com/decals/indyroad24.JPG
I recommend 1/43d scale 90% 
You might want an additional 1/32 scale sheet at 80% for the colored meatballs as
in my opinion they are too small at 1/43rd for this bodies proportion. You can uses the
rest of the numbers for you vintage NASCARs and Late Models
The real watson roadster has a very narrow front end which is not possible with
a standard chasis TJET.


3. Indycar - Front Engined Roadsters 2 (15 different cars)
http://www.pattosplace.com/decals/indyroadsters224.JPG
I recommend 1/43 scale decals 100% Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------

